# n00b Calibrator



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this calibration game, though I've been wanting to do it for years, I never got around to doing my research. I'm now ready to jump in whole heartedly into it and need to clarify a few things. 

Mic
I will purchase a calibrated mic from Cross-Spectrum. Question is, once calibrated, is there a difference between the EMM-6 and the ECM-8000? The difference in price is only a couple of dollars and I figure it's a one time purchase that can be used over and over again.

Mixer/Pre-Amp
The USB variants seem to be the best option given I only have on-board sound on my PC. I want the system to work with the REW software flawlessly, so I will stick to a tried and tested model. Between these options (in the $50-$120 price range) what would be the best consensus option. Driver reliability is very important:

ART USB Dual Pre 2
Tascam US122MKII	
M-Audio Audio Buddy 2

I appreciate any help for this n00b.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey illusion,

Welcome to the Forum!

According to this recent post from Cross Spectrum, it looks like the EMM-6 is the way to go.

As far as the sound card/pre-amp, I think we hear the fewest complaints from the Tascam (although I can’t say I’ve heard much of anything about the Audio Buddy). However, you should look up some reviews to see if the card you choose is compatible with your operating system. This post tells what to look for in a review. You might also check the REW Soundcard Database thread.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Wayne! I just realized that the MAudio is not a USB equipped device. I guess that's no longer an option.

So it looks like the ART and the TASCAM are the two tons to consider. As with any hardware that connects to your PC/MAC, it's only as good as its drivers. I hate buggy drivers. They make or break a product.

The TASCAM seems to make good hardware, I'm concerned about their software


----------



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

I also came across the Roland Tri-Capture....


----------



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

The reason I hesitate is that I plan to use the device for more than just REW. I'd like to use it for recording podcasts and audio if I get another condenser mic.


----------



## illusion8055 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump!


----------

